# Utility to move sample starts globally in Kontakt



## Colin O'Malley (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I'm wondering if there is an existing script utlity out there that will let me move the green sample start and end makers in Kontakt globally for multiple zones/groups. Doing this with a modulation "constant" is not what I'm after. I need to actually move the green markers in the wav editor globally. 

Thanks, 

Colin


----------



## David Story (Feb 7, 2012)

+1 Could be very useful.


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 7, 2012)

Another +1 for this.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 7, 2012)

Colin O'Malley @ Tue Feb 07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm wondering if there is an existing script utlity out there that will let me move the green sample start and end makers in Kontakt globally for multiple zones/groups. Doing this with a modulation "constant" is not what I'm after. I need to actually move the green markers in the wav editor globally.
> 
> ...



Colin,

this may be a good thing to save time, but you will often do not like the results with some samples. At least that is my experience. 

So, if you want to built the round robin samples out of long sustain-samples for the new Adagio library, I would edit all sample starts e.t.c. by ear..... . I did this with some libraries in the past, and it works great.


----------



## TuwaSni (Feb 7, 2012)

+1 it would be nice - but if I'm not mistaken Kontakt only allows moving the start position - and then only in Sampler mode.


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 7, 2012)

With K4/5 you can use your sample-start offsets even in dfd mode provided that you adjust S.Mod accordingly.

As to applying a given ss ofst to all zones in a given group, there is a little 'gear' icon just above and on the left side of the S.Mod edit window. This opens a drop-down menu with some utility functions including some 'to all selected zones' commands that may just do the trick for you.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 7, 2012)

Bob, I know this little 'gear' icon just above and on the left side of the S.Mod edit window. But as I said, it is not always the best way to built round robins, but of course a good way to start with.... .


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Feb 7, 2012)

Bob, 

Thank you very much! That is exactly what I was after. 

@Gunther - this is not being used for legato tuning with round robins. 

Colin


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Colin, .... but it works. I did legato round robins some years ago in this way, using the Peter Siedlaczek`s "String Essentials" library, and it worked very well.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Feb 7, 2012)

Gunther, 

We're finding we have to tune each legato transition by hand to really get them right. We're using the sample start change for another aspect of the library. Bob's tip will save me A LOT of time  

Colin


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 7, 2012)

Colin O'Malley @ Tue Feb 07 said:


> Gunther,
> 
> We're finding we have to tune each legato transition by hand to really get them right. We're using the sample start change for another aspect of the library. Bob's tip will save me A LOT of time
> 
> Colin





Colin, listen to this: http://www.box.com/s/30rl4m3yirj9ymnl2cga

All what you hear are round robin samples what I built out of the long sustain samples in Peter Siedlaczek`s "String Essentials" library. 7 round robins..... .  In musical context it works absolutely fine. o/~

In this example, the ADSR settings are not the best for this example, what I did in 2 minutes, two minutes ago, but I think you can follow me.... .  

The ADSR must be always tempo based for getting best results.

Cheers!


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 7, 2012)

> Bob, I know this little 'gear' icon just above and on the left side of the S.Mod edit window. But as I said, it is not always the best way to built round robins, but of course a good way to start with.... .



It may not be the 'best' way Gunther, but it is apparently what the man wanted to know, no? :lol:

I'll leave it to you guys to fight over the 'best' way. 8)


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 8, 2012)

Bob,

can I use your SIPS to built a legato instrument with my round rubin sustain samples I did? 

I have pp, mf, and ff samples in one group, controlled via mod-wheel, *7 groups, .... . 
I can programm very well but I can`t write scripts.


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Gunther,

I don't see why not since SIPS is free and free from any usage constraints. So, use it with my blessing if it will do the job. 8) 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 8, 2012)

Thks Bob!

I will download your last version and test it. 21 groups controlled by your scipt.... .


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 11, 2012)

This tool was created some time ago by Nils Liberg. I think it only works in K3 and below:

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/tools/SampleStartOffset/

Perhaps Nils might be able to be persuaded to update it if it proves useful.

Justin


----------

